# This is a bit harsh...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=128151

He's only trying to make a living and it's useful to members too...

Cheers

rich


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree with you Rich, he does post some very useful info up too :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys

Oilman has been asked several times by various moderators and admin to contact Jae regarding advertising on this forum. He chooses to ignore the messages and continue his advertising.

If her were anybody else he would have had his account closed ages ago, but becasue he does post valuable stuff we are giving him chance after chance to get in touch with Jae to comply with the rules.

:?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Guys
> 
> Oilman has been asked several times by various moderators and admin to contact Jae regarding advertising on this forum. He chooses to ignore the messages and continue his advertising.
> 
> ...


Fair enough Kev. Can I suggest you put a 'global' up so he has no excuse for missing it? :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------

